# 6 مفاتيح ممكن تدخل بيها لقلب المراه..تعالى اعرفهم



## meraaa (16 يناير 2007)

_يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟ 
لقلب المرأة ستة مفاتيح . . يمكنك من خلالها الاستحواذ على مشاعرها و الوصول إلى حالة سلام دائمة معها وهي ... 
لحظة قبل ان تبدأ هناك شرط !!! من أجل أن تقوم بكل ذلك هناك شرط واحد فقط ، عند استخدامك مفاتيح المرأة‏ هو أن تقوم بذلك بمنتهي الطبيعية والنية الصادقة‏ حتي لا يظهر تقربك هذا بأنه تمثيل أو نفاق. 




الإصغاء : هو أهم مجاملة يمكن أن تعطيها للمرأة‏.. فبالإصغاء تعطيها الاحساس بأنك مهتم بها وبأدق تفاصيل حياتها‏,‏ فهي تحب سرد تفاصيل المواقف التي تواجهها وانفعالاتها بها‏,‏ ومن خلال جلوسك معها وإصغائك الجيد لها‏,‏ يتولد إحساس عميق من التفاهم والتقارب‏ ومن جانبها بالامتنان لك‏.‏



التأييد : يحلو للمرأة أن تشعر بان الرجل وراءها دائما‏,‏ يساندها ويؤازرها‏,‏ ويحميها  من أي موقف قد تتعرض له, من وجهة نظرها فيعطيها ذلك الإحساس قوة وصلابة في مواجهة الأمور‏.‏



الإعجاب‏‏ : تعشق المرأة أن تشعر بأن الرجل معجب بها‏,‏ بأسلوب تفكيرها مثلا‏ ، بأناقتها‏,‏ بطريقة تصفيف شعرها‏,‏ بذوقها في انتقاء العطور التي تضعها‏,‏ بشخصيتها‏ بخفة الظل التي تتمتع بها‏,‏ بشجاعتها‏,‏ بمستواها العلمي أو الثقافي‏..‏ 



فهي دائما تنتظر من الرجل كلمة إعجاب وهمسة إطراء‏.‏



الإهتمام‏‏ : اظهر اهتمامك بها دائما‏,‏ حاول أن تنفي المقولة التي تؤكد أن الرجل لا يهتم‏ حاول بقدر استطاعتك أن تظهر اهتماما كبيرا بزوجتك وكأنها محور حياتك فذلك يسعدها كثيرا ويعطيها إحساسا أكبر بالثقة في نفسها



‏ وذلك الاهتمام قد يتسع ليشمل الأشياء التي تهتم بها فتوجد بذلك اهتمامات مشتركة تقرب مسافة التفاهم بينكما‏..‏وهذا بالقطع يحقق لها التوازن النفسي في حياتها‏.‏



ادفع بها للأمام‏ : كن دائما وراءها‏,‏ لتشجعها علي أن تكون هي الشخصية التي تحلم هي أن تكونها‏ بشرط أن تبقي أنت في الظل‏ حاول أن تمتزج بها علي المستوي العاطفي والعقلي والثقافي‏‏ وأظهر لها دائما ودا وتعاطفا واحتواء‏..‏ فالمرأة مهما تكن قوية الشخصية‏,‏ فهي تسعد بأن تجد الرجل يحتويها‏,‏ ويحميها‏.‏



‏‏افخر بها‏ : اجعلها تشعر دائما‏ بأنك فخور بها‏,‏ أعلن ذلك بين الحين والآخر‏.‏ خاصة أمام المقربين ,‏ فذلك يشعرها بفرحة غامرة ويعمق إحساسها بذاتها‏.‏_


----------



## artamisss (16 يناير 2007)

نفسى حد ينزل مرة  مفاتيح دخول قلب الرجل  اى حاجه عن الرجل 
 فين الرجاله اللى فى المنتدى ماتعملكو منظر وتنزلوا حاجه عنكو و لا هاتفضلوا متخفين كده ههههههههههه


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

جميل اوى اوى
بس يعملوا بيه
بلا وكسه وهما مش عارفين يعملوا حاجة كده​


----------



## artamisss (16 يناير 2007)

هو علشان نسبه الاناث للذكور زادت فى المجتمع   هانتجاهل الفئه الرجالى  دى  ههههههه

لالا يا جماعه حرام برضه نديهم فرصتهم فى العيش معانا  ونعرف حاجه عن الطبقه الموجوده معانا دى ومتعايشه  فى كل جوانب حياتنا معلش حد يديهم فرصه


----------



## christ my lord (17 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل يا ميرا .. وفى مفتاح تانى احب اضيفة للوصول الى قلب المراة وبجدارة .. ان يكون الرجل المثل الاعلى فى نظر امراتة ... حتى تشعر بالافتخار بانة زوجها .. وبالنسبة لمفاتيح الرجل هنزلها قريب .. ​


----------



## meraaa (17 يناير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> هو علشان نسبه الاناث للذكور زادت فى المجتمع   هانتجاهل الفئه الرجالى  دى  ههههههه
> 
> لالا يا جماعه حرام برضه نديهم فرصتهم فى العيش معانا  ونعرف حاجه عن الطبقه الموجوده معانا دى ومتعايشه  فى كل جوانب حياتنا معلش حد يديهم فرصه



_معاكى حق يا ديانا هما اليومين دول شاحين من السوق شويه هههههههههه
بس بردو لازم نخلى بالنا منهم مهما كانت طبقه عددها قليل فاحنا لازم نعملهم حساب بردو ده الرجل ربع المجتمع ههههههههه مش كده ولا ايه_


----------



## meraaa (17 يناير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> هو علشان نسبه الاناث للذكور زادت فى المجتمع   هانتجاهل الفئه الرجالى  دى  ههههههه
> 
> لالا يا جماعه حرام برضه نديهم فرصتهم فى العيش معانا  ونعرف حاجه عن الطبقه الموجوده معانا دى ومتعايشه  فى كل جوانب حياتنا معلش حد يديهم فرصه



_معاكى حق يا ديانا هما اليومين دول شاحين من السوق شويه هههههههههه
بس بردو لازم نخلى بالنا منهم مهما كانت طبقه عددها قليل فاحنا لازم نعملهم حساب بردو ده الرجل ربع المجتمع ههههههههه مش كده ولا ايه 
وشكرا ليكى اوى على ردك _


----------



## meraaa (17 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> جميل اوى اوى
> بس يعملوا بيه
> بلا وكسه وهما مش عارفين يعملوا حاجة كده​



_ههههههههه معاكى حق ياتينا بس تقولى لمين قدرنا ونصيبنا:smil13: 
شكرا على ردك اوىىىىىىى ياتينا_


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

*مفتاح قلب الرجل*

*هو مفتاح واحد وبسيط جدا..........

تكونى بتعرفى تطبخى كويس*


----------



## meraaa (17 يناير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> موضوع جميل يا ميرا .. وفى مفتاح تانى احب اضيفة للوصول الى قلب المراة وبجدارة .. ان يكون الرجل المثل الاعلى فى نظر امراتة ... حتى تشعر بالافتخار بانة زوجها .. وبالنسبة لمفاتيح الرجل هنزلها قريب .. ​



_شكراااا يايوساب على ردك ورايك جمييييييل وهو حقيقى فعلا
يلا مستنين المفاتيح بتاعتكوا انتوا بقه _


----------



## meraaa (17 يناير 2007)

Christian Knight قال:


> *هو مفتاح واحد وبسيط جدا..........
> 
> تكونى بتعرفى تطبخى كويس*



شكرا لردك اوى ياChristian Knight بس اللى انت قلته ده المفتاح بتاع المراه اللى تدخل بيه لقلب الراجل ..... شايفين يابنات هو ده اهم مفتااااااااااح عند الراجل عشان تدخلى بيه قلبه
مش بيفكروا غير فى بطنهم وبس ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك وشكرا ليك تانى


----------



## ramyghobrial (17 يناير 2007)

بصي ياميرا 
انا بعتقد ان مش دي بس المفاتيح 
لكل بنت مفتاح 
انا بعتبرة بصمتها 
ودي بتبقى اكتر حاجة ممكن تكسب بيها قبلها 
بس اهم حاجة مايكونش دة تمثيل من الراجل
وحاجة وقتية لغاية ماويقعها وشكرا 
اعتقد كدة يبقى ......
وشكرا ياميرا 
اديكي برضة قولتي حبة مفاتيح :t33:


----------



## †جــــــــو† (17 يناير 2007)

_روعه يا ميرا

ربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك

جــــــــو​_


----------



## romyo (18 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> جميل اوى اوى
> بس يعملوا بيه
> بلا وكسه وهما مش عارفين يعملوا حاجة كده​



انا شايف ان فيه مؤامرة ضد الرجالة فى المنتدى ده
ربناااااااااااااااااا يستر
​


----------



## m2mweb (18 يناير 2007)

شكرا على موضوعك ياميرا


----------



## meraaa (18 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بصي ياميرا
> انا بعتقد ان مش دي بس المفاتيح
> لكل بنت مفتاح
> انا بعتبرة بصمتها
> ...



_شكرا ليك يارامى على ردك واى خدعه يافندم ولو لاقتلك شويه مفاتيح تانى هجبهملك هههه _


----------



## meraaa (18 يناير 2007)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> _روعه يا ميرا
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك
> 
> جــــــــو​_



 شكرا ليك ياجو على تعليقك وربنا معاك يارب
وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## meraaa (18 يناير 2007)

m2mweb قال:


> شكرا على موضوعك ياميرا



 شكرا ليك انت على تعليقك وكل سنه وانت طيب وكل اللى فى المنتدى طيبين وكويسين وحلوين على طول يااااارب


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _شكرا ليك يارامى على ردك واى خدعه يافندم ولو لاقتلك شويه مفاتيح تانى هجبهملك هههه _


 
تحبي انتي اجيبلك حبة مفاتيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:yahoo:


----------



## meraaa (19 يناير 2007)

_ اه يارامى ياريت كده فى شويه مفاتيح حلوين من بتوعكم انتوا بقه بس ياريت مايبقاش اول مفتاح اللى هو مفتاح المعده ده عشان بيغظنى عشان فى رجاله اهم حاجه عندها الاكل فياريت تغير شويه_


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

لا لا ياميرا قصدي مفاتيح للبنات مش للرجاله
احنا مش بيهمنا غير الحب وبس تكون بتحبني وابقى الراجل بتاعها هو دة مفتاحنا 
بالنسبالكم انتم فية مفاتيح كيتيييييييير


----------



## meraaa (19 يناير 2007)

_ ايه ده يارامى انت واثق ان هو ده االمفتاح الوحيد مافيش مفاتيح تانى_


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

دوري في كلمة الراجل دي 
 وهاتلاقي ليها معاني كتير اوي


----------



## meraaa (20 يناير 2007)

_ صح يارامى وصح الصح فعلا هو ده احلى واحسن واجمل مفتاح بس راجل اللى هو يبقه فعلا راجل اللى يستحق الكلمه يعنى بس للاسف انا شايفه ان الكلمه دى مش ولاد كتير اللى يستحقوها الايام دى هو اكيد فى طبعا ومش بقول بنسبه قليله بس انا حاسه انهم فعلا قلوا عن زمان _


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _ صح يارامى وصح الصح فعلا هو ده احلى واحسن واجمل مفتاح بس راجل اللى هو يبقه فعلا راجل اللى يستحق الكلمه يعنى بس للاسف انا شايفه ان الكلمه دى مش ولاد كتير اللى يستحقوها الايام دى هو اكيد فى طبعا ومش بقول بنسبه قليله بس انا حاسه انهم فعلا قلوا عن زمان _


 
بصي ياميرا 
كلمة رجولة
مش واحد يصحى تاني يوم يالاقي دقنة طلعت يقول خلاص النهاردة بقيت راجل
الدنيا والمواقف هي اللي بتعمل الراجل 
عارفة لاعب الملاكمة والمصارعه كل ماينضرب كتير ويخش بطولة بيبقى اقوى من الاول 
وكل مايشيل حديد كل مايبقى اقوى 
هي دي معنى الرجولة
نيجي بقى لدور الست
الراجل لو حس انة فعلا بعد تعبه دة كلة ومحسش برجولتة معاها اعتقد هايزعل ولو لسة في بدايتهم معتقدش هايقدر يكمل 
ومش قصدي هنا يحس برجلوتة يعني يقعد يشخط ويزعق 
بس يبقى هو number one في حياتها وترجعله في اي قرار وتثق فيه .....الخ


----------



## meraaa (20 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بصي ياميرا
> كلمة رجولة
> مش واحد يصحى تاني يوم يالاقي دقنة طلعت يقول خلاص النهاردة بقيت راجل
> الدنيا والمواقف هي اللي بتعمل الراجل
> ...



_ كلامك صح يارامى ومااختلفناش
واكيد المواقف وصعوبات الحياه هى اللى بتعمل الراجل .. والست الشاطرة بجد هى فعلا اللى دايما تحسس الراجل اللى متجوزاه انه ارجل واحد فى الدنيا وانه هو الوحيد اللى بيقدر يحميها متهيالى ده فعلا بيديله ثقه فى نفسه اكتر ويخليه يبقه ارجل وارجل ..لكن اللى كنت بقوله ان الراجل اللى يستحق الكلمه دى بجد قلوا عن زماااااااان وايه السبب انا مش عارفه _


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _ كلامك صح يارامى ومااختلفناش_
> _واكيد المواقف وصعوبات الحياه هى اللى بتعمل الراجل .. والست الشاطرة بجد هى فعلا اللى دايما تحسس الراجل اللى متجوزاه انه ارجل واحد فى الدنيا وانه هو الوحيد اللى بيقدر يحميها متهيالى ده فعلا بيديله ثقه فى نفسه اكتر ويخليه يبقه ارجل وارجل ..لكن اللى كنت بقوله ان الراجل اللى يستحق الكلمه دى بجد قلوا عن زماااااااان وايه السبب انا مش عارفه _


 
لان دلوقتي الموضة في البنات شوية انها تقوم بدور الراجل وتقول انا اية اللي يفرقني عنه
وكمان قليل اللي بيبقى دماغه جد وعايز يعش دور الرجولة 
بس لو اتقرص هايتعلم الرجولة صح


----------



## meraaa (20 يناير 2007)

_ وجهه نظر بردو يارامى
بس متهيالى مافيش بنت ممكن تقوم بدور الراجل  هو انت ممكن تقول على البنت دى راجل من مواقف جدعنه او بنت تكون بتعول اسرتها لو الاب متوفى ..عاوزة اقولك ان كل بنت بتدور على الراجل اللى يحتويها بجد لكن البنات المسترجله دى ظاهرة غريبه بس بحس انهم ممكن يكونوا عاوزين يلفتوا النظر او هما متمردين على حالهم الله اعلم  _


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 يناير 2007)

لا فية بنات بتحب تلغي دور الراجل كدة 
وانة مش ااقل منها 
واية يعني راجل وكدة
بس مواقف الجدعنه واللي انتي بتتكلمي عنه 
دة مطلوب جدا 
بالعكس دة الواحد يبقى مطمن ان في بيتة واحدة يعتمد عليها


----------



## bosy (20 يناير 2007)

موضوع حلو خالص  ميرسى خالص عليه 
بس متهيالى ان جزء كبير من المفتايح دى تنفع تفتح على البابين  قصدى باب  المراة وباب الرجل 
مع طبعا يوجد مفاتيح تانيه خاصه بكل منهما 
بس ممكن تفتح  الابواب الاولى بامفاتيح امشتركه دى 
مرسيى يا اختى كتير على الموضوع الجامد ده و منتظرين المزيد 
اذكرونى فى صلواتك


----------



## meraaa (20 يناير 2007)

_ اكيد يارامى ماحدش بيحبز البنات اللى بتلغى دور الراجل تماما دى بتبقه بنات تركبيتها غلط ونسبتهم قليله_


----------



## meraaa (20 يناير 2007)

_ شكرا ليكى يابوسى على تعليقك ورايك الجميل 
ومعاكى حق ممكن المفاتيح دى تفتح البابين ..منورة المنتدى وصلوات العدرا والانبا بيشوى وكل القديسين معاكى يارب_


----------



## العجايبي (24 يناير 2007)

موضوع خطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## meraaa (24 يناير 2007)

_ شكراااا على مرورك ياعجايبى _


----------



## jesus mon pere (24 يناير 2007)

ممكن اسال يا جماعه 
هو مافيش  master key
بل السته دول لن الميداليه هتبق تقيله
هاهاهاهاها


----------



## meraaa (25 يناير 2007)

_ههههههههه شكرا على تعليقك يا[/jesus mon pere  وربنا معاك ياربCOLOR]_


----------



## jesus mon pere (26 يناير 2007)

اوعى تكونى زعلت يا ميرا
اكيد الموضوع جميل  اوى
وتنفع للجنسين الرجل والمراه
شكرا ليك


----------



## meraaa (26 يناير 2007)

jesus mon pere قال:


> اوعى تكونى زعلت يا ميرا
> اكيد الموضوع جميل  اوى
> وتنفع للجنسين الرجل والمراه
> شكرا ليك



_لالالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا خالص مافيش اى حاجه تزعل من اللى قلته 
شكرااااااا على مرورك يافندم هههه
وربنا معاك يارب_


----------



## jesus mon pere (26 يناير 2007)

ربنا يعوضك
بس انا اسال لنت ليه مزعلتيش
باى


----------



## meraaa (26 يناير 2007)

jesus mon pere قال:


> ربنا يعوضك
> بس انا اسال لنت ليه مزعلتيش
> باى



 هههه طب انت كنت عاوزنى ازعل ليه بس؟؟


----------



## jesus mon pere (26 يناير 2007)

كنت 
اشوفك
 لما تزعلى هتعملى ايه
يعنى


----------



## meraaa (26 يناير 2007)

_ لا اصل انا مش بزعل بسرعه 
مش اى حاجه تزعلنى يعنى ..وبعدين انت ماعملتش اى حاجه تزعل_


----------



## مينووو (26 يناير 2007)

ارجو ان اعرف هو فين الموضوع الى انت كاتباه دة


----------



## jesus mon pere (26 يناير 2007)

علشان اقولك معلش


----------



## meraaa (26 يناير 2007)

مينووو قال:


> ارجو ان اعرف هو فين الموضوع الى انت كاتباه دة



الموضوع هتلاقيه اول لما تدوس على اسم الموضوع هتدخل تلاقيه على طول وبعد كده دى بتبقه ردود الناس على الموضوع ...منور يامينووو المنتدى


----------



## مينووو (26 يناير 2007)

انا عارف بس كنت بستعبط وموضوعك جميل جدا جدا وفعلا مفيد ونتمنى اكتر


----------



## jesus mon pere (26 يناير 2007)

يعنى مش انا بس يا ميرا


----------



## meraaa (26 يناير 2007)

_ ههههههه ماشى يامينووو وميرسى على تعليقك_


----------



## monlove (27 يناير 2007)

من بكرة اروح ادور علي بنت عشان موضوع المفاتيح طيب من بكرة لية دلوقتي


----------



## مينووو (27 يناير 2007)

اوكى ميرا وعلى فكره مفاتيح قلب الرجال معتقدش انها هتبقى سهله


----------



## meraaa (27 يناير 2007)

_ شكرا ليك يا monloveعلى تعليقك 
وورينا يامينووو مفاتيحكوا ونشوف اذا كانت صعبه او لا_


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2007)

*مفاتيح قلب المراه*

[COLOR="Blue"]مفاتيح قلب المرأة .​​.......

الإصغاء
أهم مجاملة يمكن أن تعطيها للمرأة‏..‏فبالإصغاء تعطيها الاحساس
بأنك مهتم بها وبأدق تفاصيل حياتها‏,‏ فهي تحب سرد تفاصيل
المواقف التي تواجهها وانفعالاتها ,‏ ومن خلال جلوسك
معها واصغائك الجيد لها‏,‏ يتولد احساس عميق من
التفاهم والتقارب‏,‏ ومن جانبها
بالامتنان لك‏.‏ 


التأييد
تحلو للمرأة أن تشعر بان زوجها وراءها دائما‏,‏ يساندها
‏ويؤازرها‏ ويحميها من أي موقف قد تتعرض له من وجهة
نظرها فيعطيها ذلك الاحساس قوة وصلابة
في مواجهة الأمور‏‏



الاعجاب‏‏
تعشق المرأة أن تشعر بأن زوجها معجب بها‏,‏بأسلوب تفكيرها مثلا‏
‏بأناقتها‏,‏ بطريقة تصفيف شعرها‏,‏ بذوقهافي انتقاء العطور
التي تضعها‏,‏ بشخصيتها‏,‏ بخفة الظل التي تتمتع بها‏
‏بشجاعتها‏,‏ بمستواها العلمي أو الثقافي‏..‏فهي
دائما تنتظر من الزوج كلمة
اعجاب وهمسة إطراء‏‏



الاهتمام‏‏
‏حاول بقدر استطاعتك أن تظهر اهتماما كبيرا بزوجتك وكأنها
محور حياتك فذلك يسعدها كثيرا ويعطيها احساسا أكبر بالثقة
فى نفسها‏‏ وذلك الاهتمام قد يتسع ليشمل الأشياء التي تهتم
بها فتوجد بذلك اهتمامات مشتركة تقرب مسافةالتفاهم
بينكما‏..‏ وهذا بالقطع يحقق لها التوازن
النفسي في حياتها‏.‏



ادفع بها للأمام‏‏
كن دائما وراءها‏,‏ لتشجعها علي أن تكون هي الشخصية التي تحلم
هي أن تكونها‏,‏ بشرط أن تبقي أنت في الظل‏,‏حاول أن تمتزج
بها علي المستوي العاطفي والعقلي والثقافي‏,‏وأظهر
لها دائما ودا وتعاطفا واحتواء‏..‏ فالمرأة مهما
تكن قوية الشخصية‏,‏ فهي تسعد بأن تجد زوجها
يحتويها‏,‏  ويحميها .,,​[/COLOR],,,,,,,,,


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

واااااااااااااااااااااااو رائع يا كاندي 
بس احيانا بكون قفل قلب المرأة مصدي 
وصعب انه ينفتح 
وبتكون هي المرأة شبه معقدة


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

عمر المرأة مع المعامله الحلوه والكلمه الحلوه  ما هيبقى  القفل مصدى
 بل بالعكس بيكون لين
 ومش معقده شكرا ليك يا thelife.pro...​......


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حاضر يا كاندي 
المرأة كتير منيحة 
واحسن شيء بالدنيا المرأة 
ولولا الله ما خلق المرأة ما بتعرفي شو كان صار فينا 

ههههههههههههههههههه

لا كنت عمبمزح 

بس عنجد يا كاندي 
في احيانا المرأة بالاطباع التي تطبع بداخلها 
بتكون منطوية على ذاتها وصعب تتفهم الآخرين 
ومن الصعب جدا فتح قلبها والدخول اليه 
لان لا يوجد له الا مفتاح واحد ويكون بحوزتها 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

....... لان اكيد المفتاح دا يباخده اللى بيستحقه بس شكرا يا thelife.pro​


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

ممكن 
كلامك صح 

سلاااااااااااااااااااام المسيح 

وشكرا


----------



## candy shop (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

......شكرا للدعوه وانشالله هشارك فى المسابقه وربنا يوفقك  با thelife.pro​


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

شكرا ليكي 
وبانتظارك


----------



## Coptic Man (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

موضوع اكثر من رائع كالمعتاد يا كاندي

بس لازم المراة تتعاون برضه علشان الراجل يقدر يستخدم المفاتيح دي بسهولة

يعني مش كل الدور علي الراجل لاء فيه جزء لابأس به يقع علي عاتق المراة

شكرا لك مرة اخري


----------



## رميو2007 (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

موضوع جميل اكتر من رائع يا كاندى


----------



## candy shop (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

........ ميرسى ليك يا كوبتك

 اكيد المفروض التعاون  بس علشان تعرفوا قيمه المرأه

اولا هى نص المجتمع 
ثانيا النص الحلو 

 شكرااااااااا ليك وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## joyce2 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*


بجد موضع مهم يا w-candyshop_s لأن المرأة بالفعل تحتاج لذلك بتحب التقدير والاحترام والتشجيع والاصغاء وغيرها من المفاتيح.


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

شكراااااااااااااااااياجويس 

على كلامك الجميل بس عايزين اللى يسمع ويعمل

شكراااااااا وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## joyce2 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*


معاكى حق أهم شئ التطبيق.


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

ميرسى يا جويس على الرد​


----------



## †السريانيه† (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

دائما مميزه بلمواضيع ياكاندي  والنهارده موضوع رائع
وعجبني جدا المراه محتاجه للاهتمام كتير  وقلبها 
رقيق جدا سلام المسيح معكي ومع جميع الاعضاء ​


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

ميرسى ليكى يا السريانيه يا حببتى 

على ردك الجميل دايما 

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## basboosa (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

موضوع جميل يا كاندى كعادة مواضيعك كلها جميلة بس مين يعمل بالكلام ده


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مفاتيح قلب المراه*

صدقينى يا بسبوسه فى ناس كتير

وبرضه المرأه عليها عامل كبير صح 

ربنا يكون معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أبريل 2008)

*مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*

بعد ما نزلت موضوع مفاتيح قلب الرجل 

وبنااااااااء على طلب الجماهير اللى طلبت مفاتيح قلب المرأة :t23:

أنا جبتوووووووووه اهو :ura1::ura1:

مفاتيح لقلب المراة 

يوجد بيد الرجل ستة مفاتيح لقلب المراة , فما هي المفاتيح ؟ 
لقلب المرأة ستة مفاتيح . . يمكنك من خلالها الاستحواذ على مشاعرها و الوصول إلى حالة سلام دائمة معها وهي ... 
لحظة قبل ان تبدأ هناك شرط !!! من أجل أن تقوم بكل ذلك هناك شرط واحد فقط ، عند استخدامك مفاتيح المرأة‏ هو أن تقوم بذلك بمنتهي الطبيعية والنية الصادقة‏ حتي لا يظهر تقربك هذا بأنه تمثيل أو نفاق. 

الإصغاء : هو أهم مجاملة يمكن أن تعطيها للمرأة‏.. فبالإصغاء تعطيها الاحساس بأنك مهتم بها وبأدق تفاصيل حياتها‏,‏ فهي تحب سرد تفاصيل المواقف التي تواجهها وانفعالاتها بها‏,‏ ومن خلال جلوسك معها وإصغائك الجيد لها‏,‏ يتولد إحساس عميق من التفاهم والتقارب‏ ومن جانبها بالامتنان لك‏.‏

التأييد : يحلو للمرأة أن تشعر بان الرجل وراءها دائما‏,‏ يساندها ويؤازرها‏,‏ ويحميها من أي موقف قد تتعرض له, من وجهة نظرها فيعطيها ذلك الإحساس قوة وصلابة في مواجهة الأمور‏.‏

الإعجاب‏‏ : تعشق المرأة أن تشعر بأن الرجل معجب بها‏,‏ بأسلوب تفكيرها مثلا‏ ، بأناقتها‏,‏ بطريقة تصفيف شعرها‏,‏ بذوقها في انتقاء العطور التي تضعها‏,‏ بشخصيتها‏ بخفة الظل التي تتمتع بها‏,‏ بشجاعتها‏,‏ بمستواها العلمي أو الثقافي‏..‏ 
فهي دائما تنتظر من الرجل كلمة إعجاب وهمسة إطراء‏.‏

الإهتمام‏‏ : اظهر اهتمامك بها دائما‏,‏ حاول أن تنفي المقولة التي تؤكد أن الرجل لا يهتم‏ حاول بقدر استطاعتك أن تظهر اهتماما كبيرا بزوجتك وكأنها محور حياتك فذلك يسعدها كثيرا ويعطيها إحساسا أكبر بالثقة في نفسها
‏ 
وذلك الاهتمام قد يتسع ليشمل الأشياء التي تهتم بها فتوجد بذلك اهتمامات مشتركة تقرب مسافة التفاهم بينكما‏..‏وهذا بالقطع يحقق لها التوازن النفسي في حياتها‏.‏
ادفع بها للأمام‏ : كن دائما وراءها‏,‏ لتشجعها علي أن تكون هي الشخصية التي تحلم هي أن تكونها‏ بشرط أن تبقي أنت في الظل‏ حاول أن تمتزج بها علي المستوي العاطفي والعقلي والثقافي‏‏ وأظهر لها دائما ودا وتعاطفا واحتواء‏..‏ فالمرأة مهما تكن قوية الشخصية‏,‏ فهي تسعد بأن تجد الرجل يحتويها‏,‏ ويحميها‏.‏
‏‏
افخر بها‏ : اجعلها تشعر دائما‏ بأنك فخور بها‏,‏ أعلن ذلك بين الحين والآخر‏.‏ خاصة أمام المقربين ,‏ فذلك يشعرها بفرحة غامرة ويعمق إحساسها بذاتها‏.‏​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*

الإصغاء : هو أهم مجاملة يمكن أن تعطيها للمرأة‏.. فبالإصغاء تعطيها الاحساس بأنك مهتم بها وبأدق تفاصيل حياتها‏,‏ فهي تحب سرد تفاصيل المواقف التي تواجهها وانفعالاتها بها‏,‏ ومن خلال جلوسك معها وإصغائك الجيد لها‏,‏ يتولد إحساس عميق من التفاهم والتقارب‏ ومن جانبها بالامتنان لك‏.‏

اعتقد ان ده اهم مفتاااح لقلب المرأه .........ميرررسى يا مرموره لاستجابتك فى عمل الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمرررر .


----------



## تونى 2010 (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*

*موضوع جميل

شكرا على الموضوع*​


----------



## وليم تل (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*

حقا مرمر ميرو
مفاتيح رائعة ولكن
انتى مش معايا انك ضيعتى شوية مفاتيح
يعنى لو دخلت البيت ولاقيت ريحتها بصل وتقلية اعمل اية
 اريح نفسى وادخل بزجاجة برفان واديها بخة واقول اية الريحة الجميلة دى يا حبى
ولا داخل هلكان وتعبان وتقول العيال عملوا وسوا .......الخ ماذا افعل
اريح دماغى وادخل بسدادة ودان وانصت لحديثها بشغف
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Kiril (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*

مفيش حاجه "بتحوء" معاهم
سمعت مقوله ان الرجال من المريخ و النساء من الزهرة
يعني مستحيل يتفاهموا
دي بتبقي حظوظ ان اتنين يعجبوا ببعض


----------



## fayse_f (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا مرمر ميرو
> مفاتيح رائعة ولكن
> انتى مش معايا انك ضيعتى شوية مفاتيح
> يعنى لو دخلت البيت ولاقيت ريحتها بصل وتقلية اعمل اية
> ...


انا معاك اخي المبارك وليم وريني يا اخت مرمورة مفاتيحك لهذة الحالة
الموضوع مهم اشكرك والرب يباركك


----------



## vetaa (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*

جدعة بتسمعى الكلاااااااااااااام
وكده عرفتيهم 
يلا بقى

بس فى الاخر يارب يتعلموا
هههههههههههه

ميرسى يا مرمر


----------



## mrmr120 (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*

ياريت الرجالة كلهم يعملوا كدة مكنش حد غلب يااختى
هههههههههههههههه
بس موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## فونتالولو (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*

_سلام الرب يسوع
تعبش ايدك يا مرموره علي الكلام الرائع ده 
بص بقي يا استاذ وليم لو هي عارفه انه هيهتم بيها اكيد مش هيبقي رحتها بصل  وبعدين يعني مهي مظلومه ايداله صوبعها العشره وبتعملوا الاكل ايه يعني تكون رحتها بصل  مش احسن ميجي ميلقيش اكل ايه العمل وبعدين لو في شويه اهتمام مش هيجي من الشغل ينام يبقي اكيد مش هيخش يلقي رحته بصل هيلاقي برفن عالي الجوده (توم) ههههههههههههههههههههههه_


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*

بصى بقى يا أبلة فونتالولو
مالة اهتمام الرجل برائحتها البصلية والثومية 
ما هى لو اهتمت بنفسها خاصة رائحتها وتحولت من دهولة هانم
الى اناقة هانم ورتبت امورها فى اكلها وبيتها وهندمت نفسها
اكيد لما يجى حا يقابلها بابتسامة وكلمة رقيقة فى الوريد تنعش سريرتها
ويا حرام زعيمة الحزب النسائى لسة بدور على بقية المفاتيح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتن بود​


----------



## مينا 188 (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*

*لكن يا وليم من الصعب على المرأة ان هى تبقى ام وزوجة وست بيت 
انا معاك لكن بلاش نحملها اكتر من طاقتها 
لان انا مش بتكلم عن الزوجة فقط 
لان فى كتير لسه ما تزوجوش 
ولكن اضع فى زهنى صورة امى 
فلهذ ا نلتمس العذر للمرأة 
ومش معنى كده انها ما تهتمش بنفسها خالص 
لا طبعا بس على الاقل نعذرها *​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



مينا 188 قال:


> *لكن يا وليم من الصعب على المرأة ان هى تبقى ام وزوجة وست بيت
> انا معاك لكن بلاش نحملها اكتر من طاقتها
> لان انا مش بتكلم عن الزوجة فقط
> لان فى كتير لسه ما تزوجوش
> ...


حقا اخى الحبيب مينا
ما قلت وما اقصدة ليس هجوما على المرأة
وانما اعطاء نوع من الطرفة على الموضوع
ومن هنا اقول ان جمال المرأة ينبع من مقدرتها
الفائقة فى ان تكون عاملة وربة منزل ومربية اجيال
وفى نفس الوقت تحتفظ برونقها وبهائها 
فهى الام والاخت والحبيبة والزوجة والصديقة
واذا قلت غير ذلك فانى قبل ان اظلمها أكون ظلمت نفسى
ودمت بود ودامت لنا المرأة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> الإصغاء : هو أهم مجاملة يمكن أن تعطيها للمرأة‏.. فبالإصغاء تعطيها الاحساس بأنك مهتم بها وبأدق تفاصيل حياتها‏,‏ فهي تحب سرد تفاصيل المواقف التي تواجهها وانفعالاتها بها‏,‏ ومن خلال جلوسك معها وإصغائك الجيد لها‏,‏ يتولد إحساس عميق من التفاهم والتقارب‏ ومن جانبها بالامتنان لك‏.‏
> 
> اعتقد ان ده اهم مفتاااح لقلب المرأه .........ميرررسى يا مرموره لاستجابتك فى عمل الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمرررر .



كلااااااااامك رائع يا دونا بجد بس مين يعمل بقى :act31:

نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



تونى 2010 قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع*​



شكرا لمرورك ياتونى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا مرمر ميرو
> مفاتيح رائعة ولكن
> انتى مش معايا انك ضيعتى شوية مفاتيح
> يعنى لو دخلت البيت ولاقيت ريحتها بصل وتقلية اعمل اية
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وهى ريحة التوم والبصل دى لييييييه 

مش علشان حضرتك ؟ 

يعنى لو انت رجعت تعبان من شغلك ولقيت الاكل 

مش جاهز وهى على سنجة عشره...

متقنعنيش بقى انك مش هتقلبها نكده لان مفيش اكل 

ده غير الكلااااااااام اللى هتاخده المسكينة دى 

ولا انا بتكلم غلط ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000:

مش هقولك شكرا لمرورك لآنى مستنية ردك بقى :act31:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> مفيش حاجه "بتحوء" معاهم
> سمعت مقوله ان الرجال من المريخ و النساء من الزهرة
> يعني مستحيل يتفاهموا
> دي بتبقي حظوظ ان اتنين يعجبوا ببعض



ليه بس يا كيرو...

وبعدين ايه المقوله الغريبة دى !!

التفاهم موجود بس بتبقى جنبه حاجات تانى 

بتضيع معنااااااه 

شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



fayse_f قال:


> انا معاك اخي المبارك وليم وريني يا اخت مرمورة مفاتيحك لهذة الحالة
> الموضوع مهم اشكرك والرب يباركك



اناااااا رديت على وليم وسألته سؤال 

وانت كمان بسألك نفس السؤال 

ومنتظرة الرد:nunu0000:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



vetaa قال:


> جدعة بتسمعى الكلاااااااااااااام
> وكده عرفتيهم
> يلا بقى
> 
> ...



ااااااااى خدمة يا فيتااااااا 

أؤمرى انت بس :t25:

ميييييييين اللى يتعلم ده 

خالينا ساكتبن يابنتى :smile02​نورتى الموضوع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



mrmr120 قال:


> ياريت الرجالة كلهم يعملوا كدة مكنش حد غلب يااختى
> هههههههههههههههه
> بس موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا​



هههههههههههههههههههه

متيأسيش يا مرمورة 

أكيييييييد ربنا هيبعت :smile02

نورتى الموضوع يا عسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> تعبش ايدك يا مرموره علي الكلام الرائع ده
> بص بقي يا استاذ وليم لو هي عارفه انه هيهتم بيها اكيد مش هيبقي رحتها بصل  وبعدين يعني مهي مظلومه ايداله صوبعها العشره وبتعملوا الاكل ايه يعني تكون رحتها بصل  مش احسن ميجي ميلقيش اكل ايه العمل وبعدين لو في شويه اهتمام مش هيجي من الشغل ينام يبقي اكيد مش هيخش يلقي رحته بصل هيلاقي برفن عالي الجوده (توم) ههههههههههههههههههههههه_



اااااااااااايه الكلام الجامد ده يا فونتا لولو :ura1:

أيووووووووة كده عرفيهم احنا ميييييين :nunu0000::nunu0000:

ههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع يا عسولة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> بصى بقى يا أبلة فونتالولو
> مالة اهتمام الرجل برائحتها البصلية والثومية
> ما هى لو اهتمت بنفسها خاصة رائحتها وتحولت من دهولة هانم
> الى اناقة هانم ورتبت امورها فى اكلها وبيتها وهندمت نفسها
> ...



رد على سؤااااااااالى :a82::t32:

نفـــــــسى أشوف اجابتك الجميلة 

اللى انشاء الله هعلقهاااااااا على باب المنتدى :a63:

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



مينا 188 قال:


> *لكن يا وليم من الصعب على المرأة ان هى تبقى ام وزوجة وست بيت
> انا معاك لكن بلاش نحملها اكتر من طاقتها
> لان انا مش بتكلم عن الزوجة فقط
> لان فى كتير لسه ما تزوجوش
> ...



هيييييييييي :ura1::ura1: هييييييييي :ura1::ura1:

ليييييييك عندى حاجة حلوة يا مينا 

على الكلمتين الحلوووووووويين دول :t25:

وليم عايز الست تكون طباخة وست بيت ومربية 

وأم وزوجة فى وقت واااااااحد 

حســــــــبى الله ده الله يكون فى عونهااااااااااا

ههههههههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وهى ريحة التوم والبصل دى لييييييه
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا هلا بزعيمة حزب الدهولة قصدى الحزب النسائى
افحمتينى صحيحى بردك اللى لا يصلح الا لدهولة هانم و تنبلة هانم
وخذى منى هذا المفتاح اللى يحولها لروعة هانم وطعامة هانم .....الخ
امرأتى الفاضلة اذا كنتى امرأة عاملة فعليكى تجهيز الطعام قبلها بيوم وبعد ما تنتهى من التقلية والبصل والذى منة أتركى الاكل حتى اكمال نضجة واذهبى لمرأتك وانتى طبعا عارفة اللى حا تعملية
ههههههههههههههههههه
المهم تدخلى غرفتة فى ابهى صورة عطرة الرائحة
واذا كنت ست بيت تبقى سهلة خلصى بدرى بدرى وعلى مرايتك يا حلوة
حا يجى الراجل حا يلاقيكى فى ابهى صورك حا يلزق ومش حا يخرج خالص
ولا اية مرمورة 
ولو عايزة اى مفاتيح تانية نحن فى الخدمة
ودمتى بود ​


----------



## فونتالولو (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
يعني هي هتهتم بالبيت ولا العيال ولا الاستاذ الي جي من الشغل
 ولا نفسها  ولا الشغل بتعها يعني علينا
يا ستات مظلومين وغلبنين ومعنا رجاله مش بتقدر 
انا بنصح استاذ وليم بعدم الجواز  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اوع_


----------



## fayse_f (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*

الآخت المباركة مرمورة يسعدني ان ارد علي سؤالك ان ما يعكر صفو الحياة الزوجية هو الخلط بين القاعدة وشوازها 
بمعني ان الرجل عندما يعود من عملة بعد عمل يوم شاق مليئ بالمشاحنات والحروب من اجل لقمة العيش 
يعود الي المنزل ليركن الي الراحة والدفيء الاسري غير مبالي بأي شئ اخر وهذة هي القاعدة اما ما شذ عنها فهو ان اجد المشاكل مع الاولاد او مع الاهل ورائحة البصل والثوم وما الي ذلك من الفروض 
وكما ان الرجل مطالب ان يوفر لقمة العيش خاصة في مجتماعاتنا الشرقية وعندما يعود الي المنذل ينسي كل المشاكل والحروب الخاصة بالعمل ويدخل علي اسرتة وهوي محمل مثلا بلفاكه او الحلويات للاطفال
ومن اجل هذا لانعمم فكرة رؤية الزوجة بوجهها العابس ورائحة البصل واشكرك علي طرح هذا المو ضوع القيم


----------



## وليم تل (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> يعني هي هتهتم بالبيت ولا العيال ولا الاستاذ الي جي من الشغل
> ولا نفسها  ولا الشغل بتعها يعني علينا
> يا ستات مظلومين وغلبنين ومعنا رجاله مش بتقدر
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لما انتى فونتالولو

مش اد العيال ولا البيت ولا الزوج وما تنسيش الشغل كمان
الايد البطالة وحشة ولا حا يصرف عليكى كمان ههههههههههههههههه
امال حا تتجوزى ازاى متهيئلى بيت ابوكى اولى بيكى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## sameh7610 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*مفاتيح قلب المرأة*

*‏ الإصغاء‏‏ 

أهم مجاملة يمكن أن تعطيها للمرأة‏..‏ فبالإصغاء تعطيها الاحساس بأنك مهتم بها وبأدق تفاصيل حياتها‏,‏ فهي تحب سرد تفاصيل المواقف التي تواجهها وانفعالاتها ,‏ و من خلال جلوسك معها واصغائك الجيد لها‏,‏ يتولد احساس عميق من التفاهم و التقارب‏,‏ و من جانبها بالامتنان لك‏ 



التأييد 

تحلو للمرأة أن تشعر بان زوجها وراءها دائما‏,‏ يساندها ‏ويؤازرها‏ و يحميها من أي موقف قد تتعرض له ـ من وجهة نظرها فيعطيها ذلك الاحساس قوة وصلابة في مواجهة الأمور‏‏



الاعجاب‏‏ 

تعشق المرأة أن تشعر بأن زوجها معجب بها‏,‏ بأسلوب تفكيرها مثلا‏ ‏ بأناقتها‏,‏ بطريقة تصفيف شعرها‏,‏ بذوقها في انتقاء العطور التي تضعها‏,‏ بشخصيتها‏,‏ بخفة الظل التي تتمتع بها‏ ‏ بشجاعتها‏,‏ بمستواها العلمي أو الثقافي ‏..‏ فهي دائما تنتظر من الزوج كلمة اعجاب وهمسة إطراء‏‏ 




الاهتمام‏‏ 

اظهر اهتمامك بها دائما‏,‏ حاول أن تنفي المقولة التي تؤكد أن الرجل لا يهتم‏‏ حاول بقدر ستطاعتك أن تظهر اهتماما كبيرا بزوجتك وكأنها محور حياتك فذلك يسعدها كثيرا ويعطيها احساسا أكبر بالثقة فى نفسها‏‏ وذلك الاهتمام قد يتسع ليشمل الأشياء التي تهتم بها فتوجد بذلك اهتمامات مشتركة تقرب مسافة التفاهم بينكما‏..‏ و هذا بالقطع يحقق لها التوازن النفسي في حياتها‏ 




ادفع بها للأمام‏‏ 

كن دائما وراءها‏,‏ لتشجعها علي أن تكون هي الشخصية التي تحلم هي أن تكونها‏,‏ بشرط أن تبقي أنت في الظل‏,‏ حاول أن تمتزج بها علي المستوي العاطفي والعقلي والثقافي‏,‏ وأظهر لها دائما ودا وتعاطفا واحتواء‏..‏ فالمرأة مهما تكن قوية الشخصية‏,‏ فهي تسعد بأن تجد زوجها 
يحتويها‏,‏ ويحميها‏ 




افخر بها‏‏ 

اجعلها تشعر دائما‏,‏ بأنك فخور بها‏,‏ أعلن ذلك بين الحين والآخر‏ ‏ خاصة أمام أولادك‏,‏ فذلك يشعرها بفرحة غامرة ويعمق احساسها بذاتها‏..‏ وأخيرا من أجل ان تقوم بكل ذلك هناك شرط واحد فقط عند استخدامك مفاتيح المرأة‏,‏ هو أن تقوم بذلك بمنتهي الطبيعية والنية الصادقة‏ ‏ حتي لا يظهر تقربك هذا بأنه تمثيل أو نفاق‏ 


منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقول​*


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاتيح قلب المرأة*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على النصائح الجميله ياسامح

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sameh7610 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاتيح قلب المرأة*

*ميرسى اووووووووى كاندى

زيتينى شرفاً بقدومك للموضوع​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاتيح قلب المرأة*

sameh7610 شكرااااااا مواضيع جميلة ومفيدة
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## sameh7610 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاتيح قلب المرأة*

*ميرسى مرورك

الرب يعوضك خير​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاتيح قلب المرأة*

موضوع جميل يا سامح
بس الى يسمع للنصايح دى​


----------



## sameh7610 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاتيح قلب المرأة*

*ميرسى مرورك كوكى​*


----------



## zama (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاتيح قلب المرأة*

اشكرك جدا 
لكن عندى سؤال طيب بالنسبة للبنت اللى بتحب تقرر مصير كل الامور برايها الفردى 
هل ذلك الاشياء تصلح فى التعامل معها  وان لم تكن تصلح فاى الطرق تصلح 
ارجو منك الموضوع دة  يطرح للنقاش


----------



## sameh7610 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*مفاتيح قلب المرأة*



mena magdy said قال:


> اشكرك جدا
> لكن عندى سؤال طيب بالنسبة للبنت اللى بتحب تقرر مصير كل الامور برايها الفردى
> هل ذلك الاشياء تصلح فى التعامل معها  وان لم تكن تصلح فاى الطرق تصلح
> ارجو منك الموضوع دة  يطرح للنقاش



*ميرسى مرورك مينا

وبالنسبه لتعليقك

فمن رأى هذه النقاط تصلح معاها

لانها ممكن تتغير لما تلاقى رد فعلك بالاسلوب دوة معاها

ميرسى مرورك مان​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاتيح قلب المرأة*

*مرسي يا سامح
موضوع جميييييييييل *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاتيح قلب المرأة*

*موضوع رائع يا سامح 
بس اللي يعمل بية
قولهم 

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## saalooo (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاتيح قلب المرأة*

شكرا علي النصايح الجميله ديه 
وميرسي علي الموضوع​


----------



## sameh7610 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: مفاتيح قلب المرأة*

*ميرسى مروركم

الرب يعوضكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*

مرمر

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## tamav maria (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*

الإعجاب‏‏ : تعشق المرأة أن تشعر بأن الرجل معجب بها‏,‏ بأسلوب تفكيرها مثلا‏ ، بأناقتها‏,‏ بطريقة تصفيف شعرها‏,‏ بذوقها في انتقاء العطور التي تضعها‏,‏ بشخصيتها‏ بخفة الظل التي تتمتع بها‏,‏ بشجاعتها‏,‏ بمستواها العلمي أو الثقافي‏..‏ 
فهي دائما تنتظر من الرجل كلمة إعجاب وهمسة إطراء‏.‏


موضوع رائع مرمر
الست فعلا ما يهمهاش اي حاجه
اد ما يهمها ان الرجل يعجب بها 
حتي بقيت الست نقط ما يهموهاش 
زي الااعجاب
شكرا للموضوع المميز


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



> *افخر بها‏ : اجعلها تشعر دائما‏ بأنك فخور بها‏,‏ أعلن ذلك بين الحين والآخر‏.‏ خاصة أمام المقربين ,‏ فذلك يشعرها بفرحة غامرة ويعمق إحساسها بذاتها‏.‏​*



*جميييييييييل يا مرمر 

ربنا يحميكي  ​*


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مفاتيح لقلب المراة..!!!*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> بعد ما نزلت موضوع مفاتيح قلب الرجل ​
> 
> وبنااااااااء على طلب الجماهير اللى طلبت مفاتيح قلب المرأة :t23:​
> أنا جبتوووووووووه اهو :ura1::ura1:​
> ...


 








تسلم مجايبك كوبتك عسولة 

للرجل والمراءة 


موضوع جميل


----------

